# Astorath the Grim and Space hulk Terminators (Commission)



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey all,

Over the next few weeks I'm going to be painting up the fine cast Astorath the Grim and the 12 Terminators from the 2009 Space Hulk (which he got for £85 sealed lucky S.O.B.)
They are drying from their primer at the moment but I'll be posting up the progress of them to see what you guys think.

A quick brief on my thoughts of the models:
I love the Astorath model, its a awesome quality mold with very nice sharp detail all over the only think that threw me off a bit what the fact that its the first fine cast model I've touched and that it's slightly flexible but I'm sure I'll get used to it, I love how easy it was to get off the sprue and trim and so on, and using GW superglue it stuck together within seconds it was wonderful.

As for the Terminators ever since they first came out I've always wanted to get my hands on these models and as he is building a Second founding chapter (The Angels Excramine from the codex) they will fit right in the army, these are very nicely detailed models (I don't know why GW don't do all their plastics like this) of course they are limited to poses but they are so nicely detailed and I can't wait to paint them.

so it won't have much done tomorrow (it's my girlfriends birthday :biggrin: ) but I'll post up pictures hopefully daily to show you all progress.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

note for you for astorath,be VERY careful with the axe,mine snapped into 3 pieces from holding it while painting lol


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ownzu said:


> note for you for astorath,be VERY careful with the axe,mine snapped into 3 pieces from holding it while painting lol


someone needs to learn how to paint and not push all his weight into the strokes


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I'm always holding the base with him lol I had the perfect test for the resins durability though, while moving him from my games room from being primed to my bed room he fell :shok: from the tray at about elbow height (about 5'6") and he was perfectly fine, even though my heart did stop a bit when I saw it falling haha :victory:


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

UPDATE:
got starting on the red armour and a few basecoats on detail pieces, I started with the Army painters dragon red as a base coat, and using a mix of Vallejo and Citadel paints got up to the step that they are on at the moment.






















































C&C welcome


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!
not been able to post up pictures for the past few days (no internet) but in the mean time I've finished the terminators!
I've got a picture of the front and back of each termie and of course C&C is always welcome
(note: the armour isn't actually shiny its just reflection off the lamp)

Sargeant 1
















I really liked doing the face and sword on this model, the face is striking and makes him stand out from his mean

Sargeant 2
















the storm shield was a challenge on this guy, when I had done something to it I found more to do.

more following


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Lightning claws assault termie

















Victorious termie
















The amount of detail with battle damage was insane on this guy but I loved doing the thin slivers of metal in the claws marks


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Charging chain fist

















pointing marine


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They look pretty good but the photo's are too dark to make out much detail.
May be lighten them up a bit.

SGMAlice


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

kneeling termie

















Scanner termie


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Heavy flamer

















Assault cannon


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

and last but not least robed termie

















A bit more detail about the models; the glowing eyes was my first attempt at it and I liked how it ended up, hopefully I'll get better as time goes on with it. The bases are also magnetised so we can used them with round bases on the table top or take them off and use the proper bases for the space hulk game itself



SGMAlice said:


> They look pretty good but the photo's are too dark to make out much detail.
> May be lighten them up a bit.
> 
> SGMAlice


Yeah >.< lighting was a major problem, we could get it right enough with what we had at hand and if we used the flash on the phone it would of blinded all the detail out of the models, hopefully when I put the next lot up I'll be able to sort something out.

Astorath is to come next, I've also now got the Sanguinior and Lamantes to paint up along with the Space hulk Libby, so hopefully have them done in the next few days.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

How are you finding painting the Finecast? I wasn't as keen on it because the surfaces seem a bit rough all over, particularly on the fleshy areas and large armour surfaces. I thought it was just me so was hoping for a different perspective.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I get what you mean, I've just finished the Astorath model (will be posting pictures up tomorrow) and I can't quiet explain it, it just feels different painting finecast, not a bad different or anything just strange, will obviously get used to it. I plan to get the master of the ravenwing when it comes out in finecast, instead of the massively heavy metal one lol.

but yeah tomorrow i'll be posting pictures up on the Sanguinor, Astorath, Lamartes and the SH Libby.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Last updates for these topic, done the four remaining models 

Sanguinor

















Astorath

















Lamartes

















SH Libby

















and there you have it, all done, now I can get back to my space marines XD


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you spray the Space Hulk Terminators with primer before you painted them?


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah it was the dragon red primer from the army painter range, for the special characters I used simple chaos black and for the libby I used crystal blue primer


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You have an interesting paint style. Some of the stuff looks unfinished, no offense. It might be the quality of the pictures though, so I'm not really sure. But your white on the wings looks really streaky and thick on Sanguinor and so does the gold armor on him. For future projects, try thinning down the paint a lot more and using more layers.
Also, the silver highlighting for the armor on Lamartes seems very uneven and shakey.

IMHO, the Libby looks the best out of these, except for the red mark right below his right shoulderpad and some blue left on his left shoulderpad. Tiny details like that might make the difference between an okay model and a good model. The highlights also seem somehow off, maybe trying to make the highlights blend in a bit more might be better.

Sorry, I'm kind of nitpicking here too, but I want to make sure that your customer gets the best models that he/she can as these are commission pieces. I'm sure you'd be angry too if you had someone do a piece for you and little mistakes were not corrected.
Hope this helps and hope you don't take too much offense in my nitpicking.


----------

